# And Now Let's Talk MPG -- Expedition vs. Explorer



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Daughter is in the market for a replacement for her '94 Explorer and was looking at a newer model Explorer. However, she's come across a nice Expedition at a decent price so I'm interested in your real life experience if you have either one of these vehicles. The Expedition has the small 4.6L V8 and I would expect an Explorer would have a similar engine these days so should she see MPG in the same range? The person with the Expedition claims 16-18 which sounds about right to me for that size vehicle. I'm thinking maybe a couple MPG better but nothing dramatic. Appreciate your thoughts/comments.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

We have a 03 Eddie Bauer Expedition with a 5.4. I run synthetic oil and BG 44K every 6k or so and still only get 14.5. I thought it would get closer to 16-18. I have friends with Surbubans who get better mileage. We've been very unhappy with it. I'd stay away from Ford and look real hard at the Nissan Pathfinder or Armada. There's a reason their stock is at $8.00 share. **** poor quality IMO


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a '01 Expedition with the 4.6L and consistently get 16-18 mpg. Pretty strong engine nand has been been very reliable.


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

2000 Ford Expedition with 5.4 liter. 

I get 15mpg mixed driving w/ no trailer, and 8.4mpg pulling my pontoon.

Only problem I have had is the ignition coils. Aprox 55.00 each. I've replaced 4.
Good family vehicle.


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

added to above post:
Mother in law has an '03 explorer with the V6. She gets 16-18mpg. 
No problems with it.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I have an escalade and get about 17mpg mixed driving, my dodge diesel that I also curently have gets about 18 mpg........ I had an expedition 5.4L before my dodge diesel and got 12.5mpg mixed driving. I woul dnever get another ford again.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Why do people keep buying Ford. Hell they are catching fire AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Argo, we were down your way today to pick up an Expedition. Not quite the kind of deal you got on the Escalade though........ But still reasonable and our daughter is happy with it.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

my moto is this with cars, houses, toys in general......if you can afford it and you are happy with it, it was the right choice.....


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

libertyFF said:


> 2000 Ford Expedition with 5.4 liter.
> 
> I get 15mpg mixed driving w/ no trailer, and 8.4mpg pulling my pontoon.
> 
> ...


$25.00 each at Jegs or Summit Racing


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

MAKO 23 said:


> $25.00 each at Jegs or Summit Racing


I *REALLY APPRECIATE* that info!
thanks


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

the interior on my F350 diesel sold me over the dodge 2 years ago, but if I had to do it over again I would buy the cummins due to the mileage and longevity. I also believe there is a reason FORD stock is where it is (IMO).


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the ignition coils. I'll keep this in mind if we run into problems. 
Interestingly, my daughter drove it down after she'd had it a week and the 'service soon' light came on just before she got home so while she was on vacation I checked it over. Found a pre-formed vacuum hose with a big hole in it. Seems to have gotten to hot because it was very soft at the bend.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

This may be late, but it looks like you didn't get a good answer on the new Explorer mileage. We have an '04 Explorer with the V6 and 5 speed auto tranny that my wife drives daily. It gets about 20 in mixed driving and 22-23 on the highway. It has been a good vehicle and has about 50,000 miles on it in 3 1/2 years.

A co-worker of mine has the exact same Explorer and gets similar mileage as my wife. His is approaching 100,000 miles as we drive a lot for work.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info Tim. My daughter went ahead with an '03 Expedition with the 4.6L V8. Only had 32,000 miles on it. So far she's getting around 17 combined.


----------

